# Seneca Saugeye



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

I am on vacation next week and was thinking of making the 2hour trip down. I have only fished the lake once for a couple hours until my drunk acquaintance fell over and broke his nose on the side of my boat. 
My question being is it worth the trip down considering it is the dog days of summer. And where do I begin if I do go down (deep,shallow,points,or flats)
I will be fishing during daylight hours. And help is appreciated.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

My parents fish for saugeye there every week, but this year has been pretty dead. They have picked up a random keeper here and there, but not even one trip with 2 or more. I haven't heard anyone else braggin about the saugeye, either.


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you for the reply.
I might just stick with the Lake Erie eyes instead.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, you could have a real good day as some guys hit the right day (weather/moon/wind) pending but I'd leave the drunken buddy at home for another boat mate  It's hit and miss right now..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Seneca is tough but can produce if you know where to fish or spend more time looking at the points, old roadbeds, sunken islands. vertical snap jigging or casting combined with snap jigging.
Blade baits as well as assorted Hopkins or Kastmaster spoons or similar presentations. Tried and true jig with piece of crawler but you will probably get a lot of cats and pesky panfish. A good lake chart will really help you. I personally would not drive two hours South when you have a productive Lake Erie available.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Seneca has been extremely tough this year. Lots of fish went out the gates through the dam. It lost a lot more fish than normal this year because they lowered the lake down 10 feet, not once but several times due to heavy spring rains. They had to keep dumping water to complete 2 new boat ramps at the Park Side campground. Probably take a few seasons to recover.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks as though the outlet is Seneca Fork Wills Creek. Where does this dump to? It looks too far from the Muskingum River. It looks like it empties into Duck Creek that flows to the Ohio River.
Anyone fish downstream from Seneca?


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Lewis for the info. I appreciate the honesty. I have been torn between Pleasant Hill and Seneca. Looks like Pleasant Hill is the winner.
I have been fishing Erie regularly but there is not much of a challenge this year fish are stacked everywhere. Plus it allways nice to be out to see nature not open water,seagulls,and biting flies.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

chasing eyes said:


> Thanks Lewis for the info. I appreciate the honesty. I have been torn between Pleasant Hill and Seneca. Looks like Pleasant Hill is the winner.
> I have been fishing Erie regularly but there is not much of a challenge this year fish are stacked everywhere. Plus it allways nice to be out to see nature not open water,seagulls,and biting flies.[/QUOTE
> Sounds like if you're looking for a challenge Seneca should have been the winner.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Boy does Seneca need a couple different/new public launch areas. Hate going there and having to park so far away or on the side of the entrance road to go fishing. When the fishing weather and fishing is good the (only)Dam public launch is packed/racked and stacked with trailers.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Good luck with Pleasant Hill and be careful ! That lake is a complete nut house in the summer. Sometimes it’s even crazy during the weekdays. Way to small of a lake for all of the boats and jet skis running every direction. Just my opinion. We Fish it sometimes early spring and late fall.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> Looks as though the outlet is Seneca Fork Wills Creek. Where does this dump to? It looks too far from the Muskingum River. It looks like it empties into Duck Creek that flows to the Ohio River.
> Anyone fish downstream from Seneca?


It empties into wills, then the muskingum


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Looks as though the outlet is Seneca Fork Wills Creek. Where does this dump to? It looks too far from the Muskingum River. It looks like it empties into Duck Creek that flows to the Ohio River.
> Anyone fish downstream from Seneca?


Runs kinda northwest past Cambridge, Salt Fork outlet dumps into it then on to the Muskingum and Ohio River. Gets re-stocked pretty regulary....


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

chasing eyes said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> I might just stick with the Lake Erie eyes instead.


I got to be honest, why would you consider Seneca when you could fish LE? Wave conditions would be the only detour if you ask me. If you want a challenge, try to get your limit of eyes all over 22" or get some chrome mixed in there. I have only had one bad day of flies on LE in the last 8 or so trips.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

My thoughts exactly ml. Why would you go to Seneca when you can fish Lake Erie and have a blast. We love fishing Seneca but Lake Erie is HOT HOT HOT.


----------

